# Golden/Labrador Mix Female Pup



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dog food is more nutritionally balanced then most human diets....you can prepare food for your dog, However it takes a lot of research to do it properly and is rarely less expensive then proper dog kibble.

Not sure what you mean an appetite like a war....if you mean do they have a large appetite...yes they do. But just becuase they like to eat doesn't mean they should be over indulged.

Yes dog food can be pricey, however vet bills for a sick dog are much more $$.
If you want opinions on food - can I suggest going to your local store and writing down all the foods available to you...Food is often debated on this forum and every other dog forum! You will get lots of opinions! 

Have you found a veterinarian that will help you raise a healthy dog?


----------



## walidch (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you SO MUCH for your informative reply.

I will write down the food and post them here to get some feed back on them.

About the vet, I found a good one and he's somewhat near so it's a good thing.

Thank you again


----------



## walidch (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello LibertyME,

The food that I was able to find is:

Frieskies: Life Plus Nutrition 









Bonnie: Dog Biscuit, Beef flavored, and Beef and Vegetables.

Pedigree: Puppy Complete http://uk.pedigree.com/pedigree-puppy-complete

Alpo: Chop House 









Purina Bakers: Complete Gravy Bites 2in1
Best Friend: Choco Drop
Armitages: Good Boy Choco Drop


Thank you again


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I just want to throw out there that the Bonnie Biscuits are most likely not food, but treats. I'll do a little looking into the other ones you listed and see what I can find. =)


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It looks like the choco-drops are also treats rather than actual food. Is there any way you can find an ingredients list for the Friskies and Pedigree and post them here in English? I'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out what's IN the food since I don't speak any of the languages that I can find the ingredients lists in.


----------



## walidch (Aug 18, 2010)

After prolonged google use, I managed to find the following:

Purina Bakers: Complete Gravy Bites 2in1
Calcium
Omega 3 & 6 oils
protein
carbohydrates
iron
minerals
iron


As for Friskies' Life Long Nutrition:
Cereals, meat (chicken min. 4% and 4% min fresh meat in pieces), vegetable protein extracts, extracts of vegetable origin, oils and fats, sugars, minerals, vegetables (carrots min. 0.3% and greens min. 0.3%).
Copper (copper sulfate) = 10mg/kg. With antioxidants, dyes and preservatives: EC additives.

Vitamin A: 14,000 IU / kg
Vitamin D3: 650 IU / kg
Vitamin E: 80 mg / kg.

Average analysis:
Crude protein 22.0%
Crude fat 11.0%
Ash 8.0%
Crude fiber 3.0%.




That felt like a "back to school" text


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow - it's hard to say. The way ingredients are listed are SO different from what is listed here. Is there a pet store you can go to rather than the grocery store?? They may be able to help you figure out what would be best for your pup.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Out of all the foods you listed, I would suggest Pedigree.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Can you get Royal Canin? I looked at a Kennel Club of Lebanon website and it had a link for Royal Canin foods. I would say their puppy formula would be a good bet if it's affordable for you. 

Good luck and CONGRATS on the new puppy!!


----------



## walidch (Aug 18, 2010)

hmm that's a good advice, I guess I'm gonna go to the vet as he sells food too 

You guys are really amazing


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I have no idea but just wanted to say congrats on your pup!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The Pedigree is the only one listed that is specifically for puppies. The Purina seems to be for all life stages, but I don't think a puppy needs an "all stages" food, but rather a puppy food until 1 year old.

I am not familiar with the Purina dog food listed so I really cannot say anything about it other than that. I do feed my cats purina dry and have for years. You might consider switching to the Purina food once your pup reaches maturity.

Congratulations on your new pup. I hope everything goes well and you two have a great time.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I would try to find a dry (not canned - too much sugar & bad for their teeth) food that the first 2 or 3 ingredients are meat proteins and not grains. 

Things like 'drops' and 'biscuits' are probably treats not food.


----------



## walidch (Aug 18, 2010)

Great 

Thank you all, I'll flood you with pictures as of the weekend


----------



## walidch (Aug 18, 2010)

So I went to the vet and got him the following food:

Diamond's NutraGold Puppy Microbites:

http://www.nutragold.co.nz/main.cfm?id=5843 

I also got him GoodBoy's Choc Drops for treats when she learns something new


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

walidch said:


> So I went to the vet and got him the following food:
> 
> Diamond's NutraGold Puppy Microbites:
> 
> ...


Glad he got you on what appears to be a better food. Good luck with your pup.


----------

